# Deer BBQ



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello all my fellow Chef's!

I am looking for a good recipe for home made bbq sauce and some special spices for cooking deer for bbq. I have tender loin, hams and 2 necks. I have been useing the same 3 ways for 15yrs and just wanted to know if anyone will give up there " best " deer sauce? Thanks for the input . Scott


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Mix:

1 box light brown sugar
1 12oz. bottle catsup
Juice of 3 lemons
1/2 c. melted butter
1 clove garlic (smashed)
1/2 bottle worchestershire sauce
salt & pepper to taste
Hot sauce to season

Keep refrigerated.

This was given to me many years ago by an Army cook.....it is especially good on wild meat, but will also be good on anything you like to serve barbecued
*************************************
Bourbon Sauce
This sauce works well on steaks and chops. It's does wonders for venison steaks too.
INGREDIENTS:
1/4 cup Dijon mustard
1/4 cup steak sauce
1/4 cup bourbon 
dash of hot sauce or to taste
Juice of one lemon
PREPARATION:
Mix all ingredients together in a small bowl. Place over chops or steaks.
*************************************
FISHING ACCESS LOST IS FISHING ACCESS LOST FOREVER SUPPORT & JOIN THE OUTER BANKS PRESERVATION ASSOCIATION - OBPA


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Scott 
A while back I posted some great recipes for this. Do a search. There are some great recipes there. If not I'll send ya some.


----------

